# Thanksgiving morning at Pensacola Beach Pier



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

It was a beautiful morning at the beach pier today, and we weren't interrupted by any fish. Still waiting for my first bonito of the season, but have caught a few bull reds. Even though the fishing hasn't been the best this fall, we still have much to be thankful for. Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You too TD! Oh, and don't let a bite interrupt the solidarity of the the day.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

TD ......you see any fish busting further out open water. Have they been catching any bonito?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Saw some birds diving on bait and some unidentifiable splashes way out (there were some young porpoises breaking water), but did not see any bonito. I heard a few bonito have been caught and one good day a couple weeks ago, but nothing the last week or so that I am aware of. I fished several days last week and the past 3 days, but saw no bonito.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

what did you catch the reds with?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Caught the reds on a 2 oz. silver shiner homemade lure with prism tape and flash material on the treble.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

TD--Ben or Brian, my sons, told me they had a decent run one morning a week or two ago....since then its hit and miss. When they are running ......especially on the beach ,they are fun with lite tackle.


----------

